# Geographical Popular Scents



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Curious! What have been your most popular scents in your area/states. Seems what I see elsewhere selling does not do well here and visa versa. Most that I am finding here like the spicy strong scents so far here. Sort of like chocolate. In different areas some prefer dark chocolates over milk chocolates.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I dont sell all that much compared to most but Id have to say I get the most comments on the Dragons Blood. 

JoAnn.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't sell a lot locally, but OMH, Dragons Blood, Mint anything, this time of year Marmalade, Autumn Pumpkin and I can't keep honeycomb on the racks! My local sales are mostly those who buy my soap unwrapped and sell it with their cheese and milk, a honey company and a few stores....each store and each seller in other states orders wildly different scents, why I do over 30 scents. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

My most popular scents are anything mint and anything lavender. Rosemary Mint, Spearmint Eucalyptus, Rosemary & Lavender, Lavender & Lemongrass, Chamomile & Lavender, plain old lavender. Lemongrass and Lemon Eucalyptus do well, too, as does OMH Spice (Cinnamon & Clove), especially this time of year. People are already asking for my winter soaps, Peppermint, Mint Candy (peppermint & anise) and Blue Spruce. I really need to make Orange & Clove, too.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So for some of you, you soap seasonal scents as well. I have some that are novelty that sell, like Horse Kisses. Seems the name sells soap too. Now Monkey Farts was a no go. I renamed it. Still trying different scents to see what sells. Spicy cinnamon vanilla scents seem to be what sells so far.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

OMH and Black Raspberry Vanilla are always top sellers for me. But from there it varies widely depending on where I'm selling. I sell tons of unscented in my stores but very little from my market tables. Sell lots of patchouli (straight up or blended) at one market but next to nothing at another 20 miles away.

This year I increased the number of scents and customers really liked it. I would have something new nearly every week and whatever that was, it was almost always one of the top sellers for the week. Some I only made one batch of and others became permanent. More difficult to maintain the inventory but sales were definitely up.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My top sellers are Honey, OMH, BRV, Lavender (EO), Mint (EO), and one of my unscented soaps. And there are several others that do really well, too. But it does change from time to time. The first year, I had a salt bar that sold like gangbusters, but now, it hardly moves. One fall, I had to make 4 batches of my Victorian Christmas and sold nearly every bar. Last fall, I made two batches and had most of the 2nd batch left after the holidays were over. So it's not entirely predictable. But yes, adding new scents on occasion draws additional interest and sales.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think a person could ever have too much lavender. And not just plain lavender but blends, like lavender/orange, lavender/chamomile (I use chamomile flowers powder, not the EO), lavender/mint, lavender/rosemary, etc. And having both EO lavenders and FO lavenders helps spread that cost around. Also, people are always asking me for oatmeal soap. I only make one and it's unscented, so I am going to do a few more oatmeal and honey soaps in lavender and peppermint or something like that. 

I had a whole batch of a soap I made last year out of leftover FO's that didn't sell at all at my regular market, so I picked it all up and took it to my fall festivals and it's all gone. Some days I can't sell Dragons Blood but the minute I don't have it someone wants 4 bars of it. 

My salt soaps always, always sell well. I do different scents every batch. Some people really like salt soaps and don't always want the same scent. 

I have new soaps every single week. I don't soap to a brochure at this point but I have about 20 varities I try to always keep in stock and probably about 20 to 30 more on the shelf at any time.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Top sellers are almost always Spearmint Eucalyptus and Thieves. The others vary somewhat. 

Lavenders 
Love Me Tenderly (Love Spell dupe) or sometimes Pretty in Pink (love spell & pink sugar layered)
Honeysuckle Jasmine
Margarita (made with local lime wine)
Rise & Shine (lighter spearmint, eucalyptus, peppermint, & tea tree oil with French green clay)
Avocado is almost always in my top 5... and it is unscented
Camouflage (cracklin birch)


----------

